# Show your currency



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

welcome !


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

In Brazil our currency is called Real(real in english)








]
100 note








50 note


















old design


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

I like SA currency


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Wrong subforum!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Euro*









http://www.top50vandejarennul.nl/wp-content/uploads//german-euro-bills-and-coins.jpg

Our old currency (before 2001) BF= Belgian Frank.

































http://huisalbert.be/photos/754-2_l.jpg


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^^ Nice currency


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*The bigger banknotes were:*






































I Have never holded a banknote of 5000 or 10.000 Belgian Frank in my whole life...

5000 Belgian frank: +-125Euro today
10.000 BElgian frank: +- 250 Euro today.

125Euro= 275 Brazilian Real
250Euro= 550 Brazilian Real


----------



## Dallas boi (Aug 22, 2009)

United States of America


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

"Real" in English is "Royal", real is "verdedeiro" and royal is "real". For example in Portugal reais became escudos with the declaration of the Republic.

*English Pound*

The English Pound (equal in value to the Scottish Pound, St Helena Pound, Northern Irish Pound etc).. The English pound is accepted in all ( or at least some) these other places, but not vice-versa.



















As the euro has already been posted, I will post the former currency;

*Portuguese Escudo*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Argentine peso:


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Dirham, currency of Morocco *



> The dirham (Arabic: درهم, plural: دراهم‎) is the currency of Morocco. The plural form is pronounced darahim, although in French and English "dirhams" is commonly used. Its ISO 4217 code is "MAD". It is subdivided into 100 santimat (singular: santim, Arabic singular: سنتيم, plural: سنتيما or سنتيمات). The dirham is issued by the Bank Al-Maghrib, the central bank of Morocco. It is also the de facto currency in Western Sahara. While the dirham is a fully convertible currency, export of the local currency is prohibited by law.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moroccan_dirham


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

The *Dutch Guilder* was the world's oldest currency still in use before it was replaced by the Euro (its history can be traced back to the year 1252).























































You can find all the above pictures and many more on this fabulous website.


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

*Moldova *currency

















































































































































1 U.S. dollar = 11.7 LEI (on 08.10.10)


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Slagathor said:


> The *Dutch Guilder* was the world's oldest currency still in use before it was replaced by the Euro (its history can be traced back to the year 1252).


I thought that the Greek Drachma was the oldest pre-Euro scrip.

Mike


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

mgk920 said:


> I thought that the Greek Drachma was the oldest pre-Euro scrip.
> 
> Mike


Well as is usually the case with the Greeks, there's a difference between Ancient Greeks and Modern Greeks. The Ancients did indeed use the Drachma, but then there's this HUUUGE gap in time to 1832 when the Modern Greeks decided to start using it again. In between there were all sorts of different currencies.


----------



## ezran.d.b (Apr 5, 2010)

Australia have the most prettiest currency!!
















they look like play moneys


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Serbian dinar

The dinar is the currency of Serbia. An earlier currency also called dinar was the currency of the Principality, then the Kingdom, of Serbia between 1868 and 1918. The earliest use of the dinar date to 1214. The current Serbian dinar is a continuation of the last Yugoslav dinar. There are currently no plans to replace the Serbian dinar with the euro.






















Yugoslav dinar - 500 billion!


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

This is the currency if the Republic of Singapore. The Singapore Dollar. The face on all the notes is Yusof Ishak, first President of Singapore. 










































The notes above are polymer notes. The bottom ones are paper money. It could be changed to polymer notes in the future.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

*Polish Złoty*

The current Złoty (PLN) was introduced in 1995 and replaced the old Złoty (PLZ) which became worthless due to post-transformation inflation. Right now 1PLN is worth about 0.25€.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Norwegian krones:


----------

